# Tax Question



## neck (Apr 18, 2017)

Hey guys I'm currently using credit karma to file my taxes this year because its supposedly free.... Has anyone used this and can you tell me where I can deduct my miles. It's nowhere to be found and they have no customer support. Thanks


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

You need to file a Schedule C with your 1040 for business income and vehicle expenses. You'll also deduct all of Uber's fees and any tolls you paid.


----------

